# Who is your favourite user?



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 1, 2020)

Mine is @*tuckneworleans *


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 1, 2020)

mine is @Vermilioncore


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 1, 2020)

@Alt Number 3


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 1, 2020)

my following list


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 1, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> mine is @Vermilioncore


dont think i ever not laugh from his comments


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 1, 2020)

I don’t pick favourites, seems wrong to me.


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 1, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> I don’t pick favourites, seems wrong to me.


morals me xd


----------



## Rift (Mar 1, 2020)

*Joined Friday at 3:37 PM*


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 1, 2020)

Myself


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 1, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Mine is @*tuckneworleans *


Should be @ArvidGustavsson


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 1, 2020)

Rift678 said:


> *Joined Friday at 3:37 PM*


Did you 
*Joined Friday at 3:37 PM?*


ArvidGustavsson said:


> Should be @ArvidGustavsson


should it be @ArvidGustavsson ?


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 1, 2020)

streege said:


> Did you
> *Joined Friday at 3:37 PM?*
> 
> should it be @ArvidGustavsson ?


No idea man


----------



## LordGodcat (Mar 1, 2020)

@SixFootManlet


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 1, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> No idea man


so, you have no idea man ?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 1, 2020)

If you don’t have @ArvidGustavsson as your fav ur coping


----------



## Hades (Mar 1, 2020)

@Hades 

*Cucked if you pick anyone but yourself*


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 1, 2020)

streege said:


> so, you have no idea man ?


yes


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 1, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> yes


Is it a yes ?


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 1, 2020)

@OwlGod @ChaddeusPeuterschmit @6ft1 @Vermilioncore @LordNorwood @ManANamNahMan @jordanbarrettisgod @streege and a list of other people. To be honest I don't hate anyone here and all people go along well with whatever shitpost I pull out of my ass


----------



## Michael (Mar 1, 2020)

Pietro


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 1, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> @OwlGod @ChaddeusPeuterschmit @6ft1 @Vermilioncore @LordNorwood @ManANamNahMan @jordanbarrettisgod @streege and a list of other people. To be honest I don't hate anyone here and all people go along well with whatever shitpost I pull out of my ass


The fact i’m not on the list enrages me


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 1, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> The fact i’m not on the list enrages me


its cause you're narcy as all mighty 

i see your face every 10 minutes


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 1, 2020)

@streege @Chadelite @Zuvay
@Simone Nobili 

They are simply too epic and smart for my dumb brain, that's why I follow these gods of intellect around like an obedient dog.


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 1, 2020)

streege said:


> Is it a yes ?


yeah


SayNoToRotting said:


> @streege @Chadelite @Zuvay
> @Simone Nobili
> 
> They are simply too epic and smart for my dumb brain, that's why I follow these gods of intellect around like an obedient dog.


awesome choice bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 1, 2020)

SayNoToRotting said:


> @streege @Chadelite @Zuvay
> @Simone Nobili
> 
> They are simply too epic and smart for my dumb brain, that's why I follow these gods of intellect around like an obedient dog.


don't be so rude on yourself, son, you life worth as much as any other.


----------



## fukmylyf (Mar 1, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


> I don’t pick favourites, seems wrong to me.


you are a good man. I agree


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 1, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> yeah
> 
> awesome choice bro


yeah ?


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Mar 1, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> you are a good man. I agree


Tony..


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 1, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> its cause you're narcy as all mighty
> 
> i see your face every 10 minutes


Not even narcy


----------



## wagbox (Mar 1, 2020)

@nelson @PrettyBoyMaxxing @my_babel_physics_pro


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 1, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Not even narcy


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 1, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


>



Go for it, narcy


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Mar 1, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> @OwlGod @ChaddeusPeuterschmit @6ft1 @Vermilioncore @LordNorwood @ManANamNahMan @jordanbarrettisgod @streege and a list of other people. To be honest I don't hate anyone here and all people go along well with whatever shitpost I pull out of my ass


i love u daddy


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 1, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> i love u daddy


you're adopted im sorry


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Mar 1, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> you're adopted im sorry


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 1, 2020)

*This thread = DICK CIRCLE JERKING *


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 1, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> View attachment 290463


oh my FUCKING GOD looking at his face gives me such a strong dopamine rush jesus fucking christ its such a strong dopamine rush its stronger than any retarded nicotine consumption or coffee or a woman has ever given me

im so miring his INSANELY powerful eyes and FWHR GOD FUCKING DAMN australia is LEGIT chad central i hope my ausralian genes awake and give me 1/10th of what this god has (im australian) 

brb making this my phone wallpaper


----------



## fukmylyf (Mar 1, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> *This thread = DICK CIRCLE JERKING *


.co faggotry indeed, but OP is cool, no hate


Alt Number 3 said:


> Tony..


= bro


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 1, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> mine is @Vermilioncore


thx bro. Your postmaxxing on .co is based and soon you'll pass Cuyen ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 1, 2020)

streege said:


> yeah ?


his choice of users


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 1, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> he makes my dick SO FUCMINF HARD tbh ngl


it wallpaper now


----------



## buflek (Mar 1, 2020)

wtf some guys are on this forum 24/7. i wake up, see them active. i go sleep, see them active. i wake up at 3:00 in the night (right now) and see them active. im not sure if theres only bots on this site or if its actual people


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 1, 2020)

@MicrosoftExcel
@Dionysus
@Goblin
@Bengt
@NickGurr
@SikKunt


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## LordGodcat (Mar 1, 2020)

buflek said:


> wtf some guys are on this forum 24/7. i wake up, see them active. i go sleep, see them active. i wake up at 3:00 in the night (right now) and see them active. im not sure if theres only bots on this site or if its actual people



I have no social life outside this forum


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 1, 2020)

25thpercentile human said:


> dont think i ever not laugh from his comments


he is based


Vermilioncore said:


> thx bro. Your postmaxxing on .co is based and soon you'll pass Cuyen ngl


you can appeal soon correct?


----------



## Elias (Mar 1, 2020)

@Sergio-OMS @Chadelite


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 1, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> correct?


yes, WithoutMe told me I can appeal March 20th. I hope he wasn't trolling me


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 1, 2020)

@RandomGuy 

bye bro... 

*_insert overused titanic song_*


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Mar 1, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> it wallpaper now
> View attachment 290478


he was until my dad called me gay


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 1, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> he was until my dad called me gay


well put it on paper

_a father sees his sons phone with an effeminate male model as its wallpaper_


id think my son was gay


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 1, 2020)

fukmylyf said:


> you are a good man. I agree


Thanks, man.


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 1, 2020)

@PrettyBoyMaxxing and @Ritalincel


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 1, 2020)

@Dmitri Concept with some bangers today


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 2, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> @SixFootManlet


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Mar 2, 2020)

anyone with a brain

particularly @Seth Walsh and @Alarico8


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Lightbulb (Mar 2, 2020)

@Lightbulb top lad


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 2, 2020)

My favourite user is @Arceus300 and @Nibba makes a close second, without them, I would not have lurked here and eventually signed up


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 2, 2020)

Goblin said:


> My favourite user is @Arceus300 and @Nibba makes a close second, without them, I would not have lurked here and eventually signed up







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 2, 2020)

*I'M THE BIGGEST MOG*


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 290799


----------



## Pendejo (Mar 2, 2020)

@TubOfLard


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 2, 2020)

I have many tbh


----------



## IncelsBraincels (Mar 2, 2020)

@Krezo @Goblin @Arkantos @gymislife @Bluepill @reptiles @Mr Norwood @FaceandHFD


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Alarico8 said:
> 
> 
> > Your browser is not able to display this video.


His skull reminds me of @Norwooder


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 2, 2020)

ritalin cel for his high iq and insightful post so amazing


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> I have no social life outside this forum


same


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 2, 2020)

@fukmylyf ded srs


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## AbandonShip (Mar 2, 2020)

Fuck you all tbh


----------



## fukmylyf (Mar 2, 2020)

Fuk said:


> @fukmylyf ded srs


Bro


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

I dont like anyone here. @personalityinkwell and @Einon i hate the most for mocking me after i was banned
@Sergeant i Also dont like


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 2, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


> anyone with a brain
> 
> particularly @Seth Walsh and @Alarico8


<3


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> I dont like anyone here. @personalityinkwell and @Einon i hate the most for mocking me after i was banned
> @Sergeant i Also dont like


go neck yourself


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## pisslord (Mar 2, 2020)

that Django avi dude


----------



## verZYownZZun (Mar 2, 2020)

Brocel @Ritalincel special mention to this nigga @Blackout.xl


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> go neck yourself


Kys fakecel. Low iq sheep rope


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 2, 2020)

@OwlGod


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Kys fakecel. Low iq sheep rope


good comeback bitch


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 2, 2020)

@knajjd


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 2, 2020)

*so much circle jerk i thought i was on reddit *


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> good comeback bitch


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> good comeback bitch


I wont bother writing a response after this. you will most likely respond with 2 or 3 word sentences Because you lack the mental strength to write something halfway decent.


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> I wont bother writing a response after this. you will most likely respond with 2 or 3 word sentences Because you lack the mental strength to write something halfway decent.







another one destroyed by the great @personalityinkwell


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 2, 2020)

I would pick myself, but I hate so much about me I can't even bother lying about it


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> I wont bother writing a response after this. you will most likely respond with 2 or 3 word sentences Because you lack the mental strength to write something halfway decent.


you got banned from .co because you're a fucking retard that is blinded by religion so you sperged out and had to retreat her like a little bitch


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mine is @ZHZ1773


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> you got banned from .co because you're a fucking retard that is blinded by religion so you sperged out and had to retreat her like a little bitch


What is wrong about religion? tell me.


personalityinkwell said:


> to retreat her like a little bitch


ironic coping from you


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> What is wrong about religion? tell me.
> 
> ironic coping from you


there is absolutely no fucking proof of religion you stupid fuck


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> there is absolutely no fucking proof of religion you stupid fuck


reddit tier response.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> reddit tier response.


lol religion is fucking NPC nonsense you stupid fuck


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> lol religion is fucking NPC nonsense you stupid fuck


reddit tier response from a reddit tier autist.
does autism and mental illness usually come with low iq?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> reddit tier response from a reddit tier autist.


lol anything you don't agree with is reddit tier.

tell me, what makes your religion the right one over the thousands of other religions?

and don't give me this bullshit "reddit tier muh"


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> lol anything you don't agree with is reddit tier.
> 
> tell me, what makes your religion the right one over the thousands of other religions?
> 
> and don't give me this bullshit "reddit tier muh"


you are answering me with a Reddit tier iq. answering a question with a question is not a response, its a low iq coping mechanism to anything that is not agreed on widely in the western world to say "muh tell me why its real" "muh evidence". answer my question you low autistic brainlet. i will then answer it for you mentalcel


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> I dont like anyone here. @personalityinkwell and @Einon i hate the most for mocking me after i was banned
> @Sergeant i Also dont like


who were you again?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> who were you again?


read the thread


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> reddit tier response from a reddit tier autist.
> does autism and mental illness usually come with low iq?


You never stood a chance against personalityinkwell


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> you are answering me with a Reddit tier iq. answering a question with a question is not a response, its a low iq coping mechanism to anything that is not agreed on widely in the western world to say "muh tell me why its real" "muh evidence". answer my question you low autistic brainlet. i will then answer it for you mentalcel


I asked you why islam was the right religion FIRST. you answer me faggot


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> read the thread


too lazy


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> too lazy


he is toadman


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I asked you why islam was the right religion FIRST. you answer me faggot


no you didnt. 
either way it is not possible to disprove god or prove him, thats the point of religion.


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> he is toadman


thanks,now i care even less to engage.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> thanks,now i care even less to engage.


nobody cares about ur opinion fakecel


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> no you didnt.
> either way it is not possible to disprove god or prove him, thats the point of religion.


I actually did in that other thread which was deleted.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I actually did in that other thread which was deleted.


I answered ur question. you must be seriously brain-damaged to be incel with your height and face @personalityinkwell @Einon tbh.
now answer mine


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> nobody cares about ur opinion fakecel


then why are you @ing me


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> then why are you @ing me


that was before @personalityinkwell started talking with me, now I don't care about you. its crazy how .co will allow fakecels like u and @personalityinkwell


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> that was before @personalityinkwell started talking with me, now I don't care about you. its crazy how .co will allow fakecels like u and @personalityinkwell


k den stop responding


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> k den stop responding


i am still talking with @personalityinkwell


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> i am still talking with @personalityinkwell


k


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> k


rope fakecel normie


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> I answered ur question. you must be seriously brain-damaged to be incel with your height and face @personalityinkwell @Einon tbh.
> now answer mine


I am brain damaged, yes.

Go rope nigga
And my face is shit lol


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> rope fakecel normie


don't know about you,im just postmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I am brain damaged, yes.
> 
> Go rope nigga


that is the only way you can be incel. you are 100% mentalcel. i can tell by your way of typing. its over for low iqcels


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> that is the only way you can be incel. you are 100% mentalcel. i can tell by your way of typing. its over for low iqcels


my face has acne scars too


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> that is the only way you can be incel. you are 100% mentalcel. i can tell by your way of typing. its over for low iqcels


genuine question,what caused the change in attitude?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> my face has acne scars too


i will bet 100 dollars that you are fakecel. you most likely mog me to oblivion.


Einon said:


> genuine question,what caused the change in attitude?





Spoiler



i am not toadman, i trolled you


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> i will bet 100 dollars that you are fakecel. you most likely mog me to oblivion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you really not even toadman?

If not, then why did you even call me out in the first place?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Are you really not even toadman?
> 
> If not, then why did you even call me out in the first place?


saw you on the toadman thread. i recognized your name. you are really low iq for getting tricked (no offence)


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> saw you on the toadman thread. i recognized your name. you are really low iq for getting tricked (no offence)


none taken lol.

But still, why did you feel the motivation to call me out if you're not toadman?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> none taken lol.
> 
> But still, why did you feel the motivation to call me out if you're not toadman?


you seemed autistic I thought it out as a good opportunity to anger you. from your other posts I came to the conclusion that you are a most likely a bluepilled redditor, i have also seen ur (if im not mistaken) a picture of your eye, which was normie tier.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> you seemed autistic I thought it out as a good opportunity to anger you. from your other posts I came to the conclusion that you are a most likely a bluepilled redditor, i have also seen ur (if im not mistaken) a picture of your eye, which was normie tier.


so my eye area is okay, and you think I can't be incel? lol that is autistic


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> saw you on the toadman thread. i recognized your name. you are really low iq for getting tricked (no offence)


i really couldn't be asked to look it trough,but even if i did you'd still probably get me.
good job man 
also are you acathin?


sgt_iron said:


> you seemed autistic I thought it out as a good opportunity to anger you. from your other posts I came to the conclusion that you are a most likely a bluepilled redditor, i have also seen ur (if im not mistaken) a picture of your eye, which was normie tier.


also lol at you calling me fakecel


sgt_iron said:


> saw you on the toadman thread. i recognized your name. you are really low iq for getting tricked (no offence)


also i kind of figured something was up,toadman responded with how he would chop my arms off and kill my dog.
you were a lot nicer


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> so my eye area is okay, and you think I can't be incel? lol that is autistic


this post also give the vibe that you are a low iq autist. eye area is very important and the bones around it forms many other part of the face. you are 100 % a mentalcel.


Spoiler










this is how i look, i am also 5 foot 5 u mog me guaranteed.


Einon said:


> also lol at you calling me fakecel


u are over 6 foot. mogs me by default


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> this post also give the vibe that you are a low iq autist. eye area is very important and the bones around it forms many other part of the face. you are 100 % a mentalcel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


you're better looking than me,its just your midface that ruins it.Otherwise we look basically the same


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> you're better looking than me,its just your midface that ruins it.Otherwise we look basically the same


post ur pic, I guarantee u mog me. even ask a pro psl to rate us
mog battle.


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> post ur pic, I guarantee u mog me. even ask a pro psl to rate us
> mog battle.


who should i ask


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> this post also give the vibe that you are a low iq autist. eye area is very important and the bones around it forms many other part of the face. you are 100 % a mentalcel.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


is that a picture of you? it's not that bad lol


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

i knew @personalityinkwell cuck would report your thread so i archived it https://web.archive.org/web/20200301184538/https://looksmax.org/threads/personalityinkwell.107236/
@sgt_iron


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> is that a picture of you? it's not that bad lol


it is ask anyone who is good at rating. u mog me 100%


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> it is ask anyone who is good at rating. u mog me 100%


you don't even know what I look like lol.

If you are 5'5 though I will admit that does suck though.


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

@Lorsss can you compare my psl to @sgt_iron


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> you don't even know what I look like lol.
> 
> If you are 5'5 though I will admit that does suck though.


i have seen your eyes. thats enough to tell me that you mog me. we can do a mog battle or comparison just ask anyone and u will mog me 100%


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> i have seen your eyes. thats enough to tell me that you mog me. we can do a mog battle or comparison just ask anyone and u will mog me 100%


I don't want to dox myself. But sure I mog you mainly because of height


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I don't want to dox myself. But sure I mog you mainly because of height


you're not that bad looking tbh,you just need to fix acne scars


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> you're not that bad looking tbh,you just need to fix acne scars


many members on .co are fakecels.


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> many members on .co are fakecels.


this is true


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

@Einon 
what psl would you give yourself and @personalityinkwell


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> many members on .co are fakecels.


I've never had sex with a non-hooker bro


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 2, 2020)

@Nosecel ngl tbh one of the reasons im still on this forum, i love him and his posts. if he was a girl i think we would be soulmates ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> @Nosecel ngl tbh one of the reasons im still on this forum, i love him and his posts. if he was a girl i think we would be soulmates ngl


semigays me


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 2, 2020)

@personalityinkwell @sgt_iron @Einon why are u guys derailing this thread


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I've never had sex with a non-hooker bro


fakecel. i have approached many hookers and all of them have rejected me. this it the curse of being truecel


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> @personalityinkwell @sgt_iron @Einon why are u guys derailing this thread


unironically good question,we're autistic


sgt_iron said:


> @Einon
> what psl would you give yourself and @personalityinkwell


I would say im 4.1/10 
as for personality,i think he's shown me his face two times at this point and i still dont remember what it looked like


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> @personalityinkwell @sgt_iron @Einon why are u guys derailing this thread





Einon said:


> unironically good question,we're autistic


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> unironically good question,we're autistic
> 
> I would say im 4.1/10
> as for personality,i think he's shown me his face two times at this point and i still dont remember what it looked like


i would call myself 2/10 i am short and autistic, + i am very ugly. very long midface and unsymmetrical face and lightbulb head.


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

btw my favourite users are @ElliotRodgerJr @personalityinkwell @ChoSeungHui 
and @dicklet4incher peace be upon his name


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

b


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> i would call myself 2/10 i am short and autistic, + i am very ugly. very long midface and unsymmetrical face and lightbulb head.


you are not 2/10,this is what 2/10 looks like


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> i would call myself 2/10 i am short and autistic, + i am very ugly. very long midface and unsymmetrical face and lightbulb head.


bro you're like a 4 facewise. Your height kills you though tbh


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> bro you're like a 4 facewise. Your height kills you though tbh


agreed


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> you are not 2/10,this is what 2/10 looks like
> View attachment 290994


he mogs me, i am fully looksmaxxed and still extremely ugly. long midface and extremely unsymmetrical he has compact midface


personalityinkwell said:


> bro you're like a 4 facewise. Your height kills you though tbh


no im not jfl i am 2 or at highest 3.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> he mogs me, i am fully looksmaxxed and still extremely ugly. long midface and extremely unsymmetrical he has compact midface


that dude does not mog you lol


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> he mogs me,


dillusionmax.me


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> that dude does not mog you lol


he does. i am without a doubt one of the ugliest inside the incelphere.


Einon said:


> dillusionmax.me


u also mog me probably


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> he does. i am without a doubt one of the ugliest inside the incelphere.
> 
> u also mog me probably


bro you're just trying to gatekeep


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> bro you're just trying to gatekeep


gatekeeping is good to protect sites from normies like urself


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> gatekeeping is good to protect sites from normies like urself


technically this site is for normies


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> technically this site is for normies


no its not, it allows normies. and you admit to being a normie lookswise. i guarantee @Einon and you mog me


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> no its not, it allows normies. and you admit to being a normie lookswise. i guarantee @Einon and you mog me


not facially.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> not facially.


you mog me 100% facially. i am truly a subhuman


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> you mog me 100% facially. i am truly a subhuman


okay then,get a mod to compare our pls's


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> okay then,get a mod to compare our pls's


u tagged @Lorsss


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> u tagged @Lorsss


he didnt reply


----------



## orb (Mar 2, 2020)

It's between @Cardiologyscribe or @Hepatologyscribe tbh


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

@Lorsss


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> no its not, it allows normies. and you admit to being a normie lookswise. i guarantee @Einon and you mog me


eh, my acne scars bring me below average


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

@Lorsss


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> eh, my acne scars bring me below average


i guarantee that you and @Einon mogs me. my midface is EXTREMELY long. one of the worst cases of long midface i would believe


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> i guarantee that you and @Einon mogs me. my midface is EXTREMELY long. one of the worst cases of long midface i would believe


was that actually your picture or someone who looks like you?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> was that actually your picture or someone who looks like you?


it is me.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> it is me.


its not even that bad bro


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 2, 2020)

@Sean O'Aspie 
@manlet cUnt


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Mar 2, 2020)

@Mr Cel


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> its not even that bad bro


it is.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> it is.


you are a mentalcel


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> you are a mentalcel


t. you. you mog me 100%
i have been rejected by prostitutes because im so ugly


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> t. you. you mog me 100%


I prolly do tbh because height

@Einon what is my rating?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I prolly do tbh because height
> 
> @Einon what is my rating?


you probably mog me facially also. einon does too


----------



## Saen (Mar 2, 2020)

@sgt_iron @personalityinkwell really arguing over who's uglier


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I prolly do tbh because height
> 
> @Einon what is my rating?


purely bones and hooding 6/10 i'd say
but acnescars ruin you


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> purely bones and hooding 6/10 i'd say
> but acnescars ruin you


acne scars = volcel trait. I am boneless subhuman unsymmetrical light bulb head long midface cel


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> purely bones and hooding 6/10 i'd say
> but acnescars ruin you





sgt_iron said:


> acne scars = volcel trait. I am boneless subhuman unsymmetrical light bulb head long midface cel


how is that a volcel trait?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


>


brag


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Mar 2, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> well put it on paper
> 
> _a father sees his sons phone with an effeminate male model as its wallpaper_
> 
> ...


it’s sad to think i idolize a model at 15 years old while others idolize athletes and historical figures. the blackpill has ruined me


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

@Lorsss make a mog battle between me, @Einon and @personalityinkwell
@Pendejo can you do it?


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> @Lorsss make a mog battle between me, @Einon and @personalityinkwell


I don't want my picture leaked.

Look I mog you, does that make you happy?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I don't want my picture leaked.
> 
> Look I mog you, does that make you happy?


fakecel


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> fakecel


I wish


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I wish


ur wish has been granted


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> ur wish has been granted


because I escortcelled?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> because I escortcelled?


Because you are not ugly. if i am not very ugly then what are you?


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> @Lorsss make a mog battle between me, @Einon and @personalityinkwell
> @Pendejo can you do it?


I don't really want my face in a mog battle tbh


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2020)

stop spaming u retards


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> t. you. you mog me 100%
> i have been rejected by prostitutes because im so ugly


why not just kill yourself? just saying you might as well get off this site and go die right now


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> I don't really want my face in a mog battle tbh


Ask a Mod


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Ask a Mod


They're not responding.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Because you are not ugly. if i am not very ugly then what are you?


I mog you because height bro.


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

@Pendejo @Lorsss


----------



## Saen (Mar 2, 2020)

ded srs though probably @FatJattMofo bcos first ever reply tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I mog you because height bro.


You probably MOG me facially


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> You probably MOG me facially


idk tbh. without the acne scars I would.

Now, as i said, why are acne scars a volcel trait?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> idk tbh. without the acne scars I would.
> 
> Now, as i said, why are acne scars a volcel trait?


Because its easily fixable not dangerous and if u are gl withouth them that mdans you were gl before you GOT them


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Because its easily fixable not dangerous and if u are gl withouth them that mdans you were gl before you GOT them


its not easily fixable

I got acne since middle school bro. You expect me to fuck at what, age 10?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> its not easily fixable
> 
> I got acne since middle school bro. You expect me to fuck at what, age 10?


It cant be that bad i guess. I highly doubt that IT destroys your facial aesthetics


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> It cant be that bad i guess. I highly doubt that IT destroys your facial aesthetics


its a failo bro and girls only want Chad


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> its a failo bro and girls only want Chad


If u are AS gl AS @Einon said a little bad skin wont do to much harm


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> If u are AS gl AS @Einon said a little bad skin wont do to much harm


why would I be on this site if I had a sex and social life?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> why would I be on this site if I had a sex and social life?


Because u are mentalcel and mentalcel is fakecel


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

these niggas still arguing... this is offically the worst thread of all time


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Because u are mentalcel and mentalcel is fakecel


how am I mentalcel, and how is mentalcel fakecel?



stuckneworleans said:


> these niggas still arguing... this is offically the worst thread of all time


keep crying nigger


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 2, 2020)

215 replies, didn't get mentioned once


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Because u are mentalcel and mentalcel is fakecel


His face harmony is off, I would not call him a fakecel. He has some good features but other features ruin him tbh.


Gazzamogga said:


> 215 replies, didn't get mentioned once


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> how am I mentalcel, and how is mentalcel fakecel?
> 
> 
> keep crying nigger


because its Nothing physical that holdes u back


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> because its Nothing physical that holdes u back


yet you claim that "mentalcels" exist?


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> yet you claim that "mentalcels" exist?


They dont


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> They dont


you called me one lol.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> you called me one lol.


Yeah thats why u are fakecel


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Yeah thats why u are fakecel


whatever bro


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> If u are AS gl AS @Einon said a little bad skin wont do to much harm


How do you know how I look


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Yeah thats why u are fakecel


I really don't think he is a fakecel dude


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> How do you know how I look


Was talkimg about @personalityinkwell


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

sgt_iron said:


> Was talkimg about @personalityinkwell


Oh ok


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> Oh ok








is this belle delphine?


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

s


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> s


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> s


Cool gif tbh


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

This thread is garbage, one of the worst I’ve seen.

also, @personalityinkwell jfl @ you for thinking you can disprove god. Even Dawkins (one of the most prominent atheist philosophers of the 21st century) admitted he can’t even go the whole way and do that. Yet some rotting SFcel in his basement that puts forward garbage like blacks not being human is able to?    

J f l


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> This thread is garbage, one of the worst I’ve seen.
> 
> also, @personalityinkwell jfl @ you for thinking you can disprove god. Even Dawkins (one of the most prominent atheist philosophers of the 21st century) admitted he can’t even go the whole way and do that. Yet some rotting SFcel in his basement that puts forward garbage like blacks not being human is able to?
> 
> J f l


I never said I could disprove him nice strawman argument.


----------



## Deleted member 2769 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> This thread is garbage, one of the worst I’ve seen.
> 
> also, @personalityinkwell jfl @ you for thinking you can disprove god. Even Dawkins (one of the most prominent atheist philosophers of the 21st century) admitted he can’t even go the whole way and do that. Yet some rotting SFcel in his basement that puts forward garbage like blacks not being human is able to?
> 
> J f l


U MOG me


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> This thread is garbage, one of the worst I’ve seen.
> 
> also, @personalityinkwell jfl @ you for thinking you can disprove god. Even Dawkins (one of the most prominent atheist philosophers of the 21st century) admitted he can’t even go the whole way and do that. Yet some rotting SFcel in his basement that puts forward garbage like blacks not being human is able to?
> 
> J f l


Try to disprove the great eagle spirit then, OH WAIT YOU CAN'T


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Try to disprove the great eagle spirit then, OH WAIT YOU CAN'T


Einstein IQ


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Einstein IQ


The fact that so many religions exist is enough to disprove them all. You can say Christianity is correct but then can't disprove Islam and visa versa. Religion is childish its like believing in santa claus or the easterbunny/toothfairy. Imagine being a fully grown man and religious. People who are religious have not picked up a history book in their lives rather believe the stupid bs they are fed. Such is the way of things, I suppose.


----------



## Deleted member 5104 (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Mine is @*tuckneworleans *


The old guy


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

AceLegacy said:


> The old guy


What do you mean by "The old guy"?


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 291065


Now its a static picture instead, cool!


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Try to disprove the great eagle spirit then, OH WAIT YOU CAN'T


Wtf is the great eagle spirit


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 291065


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Wtf is the great eagle spirit


Its the god I believe in, you can't disprove that it does not exist.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Wtf is the great eagle spirit








is this you?


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 291070
> 
> 
> is this you?


Mogs me tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Mogs me tbh


I mog him because I'm white


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Its the god I believe in, you can't disprove that it does not exist.


Has no literature or history to support it. I’m not talking about religion specific gods either, I’m talking about god in general. God =\= religion.


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Has no literature or history to support it. I’m not talking about religion specific gods either, I’m talking about god in general. God =\= religion.


It has no literature because its an eagle, eagles can't write. Therefore there is nothing you can point to to disprove its existence.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Has no literature or history to support it. I’m not talking about religion specific gods either, I’m talking about god in general. God =\= religion.


my god is the loch ness monster.

who is your god? wilt chamberlain?


rightfulcel said:


> It has no literature because its an eagle, eagles can't write. Therefore there is nothing you can point to to disprove its existence.


I think it might be real tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5104 (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> What do you mean by "The old guy"?


The one that larps as a WWII vet or something and calls everyone young man


----------



## Einon (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> is this belle delphine?


Yes,the Sig is old


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> my god is the loch ness monster.
> 
> who is your god? wilt chamberlain?
> 
> I think it might be real tbh


Islam was put together by mixing Christianity, Judaism and Persian mythology. The bible was put together at the Council of Nicaea BY MEN who were unsure what books to insert into it. Religion is obviously made up garbage and you would have to be idiotic not to see this.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Einon said:


> Yes,the Sig is old


she is cute as fuck there


rightfulcel said:


> Islam was put together by mixing Christianity, Judaism and Persian mythology. The bible was put together at the Council of Nicaea BY MEN who were unsure what books to insert into it. Religion is obviously made up garbage and you would have to be idiotic not to see this.


well he is black, cut him some slack


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> It has no literature because its an eagle, eagles can't write. Therefore there is nothing you can point to to disprove its existence.


It doesn’t matter if it can’t write or not. There being no litrature or history whatsoever even pointing in the direction of it being legit shows that it’s not real.


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> It doesn’t matter if it can’t write or not. There being no litrature or history whatsoever even pointing in the direction of it being legit shows that it’s not real.


So if I write about it now will it be real in 500 years?


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Islam was put together by mixing Christianity, Judaism and Persian mythology. The bible was put together at the Council of Nicaea BY MEN who were unsure what books to insert into it. Religion is obviously made up garbage and you would have to be idiotic not to see this.


You still have not been able to get past the simple fact of god and religion being different concepts.


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You still have not been able to get past the simple fact of god and religion being different concepts.


Without "religion" there is no god. What do you even define as god then if there is no religion making it up.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You still have not been able to get past the simple fact of god and religion being different concepts.


no shit, but that doesn't mean god is real


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> no shit, but that doesn't mean god is real


Without religion "god" cannot even be defined.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Without religion "god" cannot even be defined.


true lol.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> true lol.





rightfulcel said:


> Without "religion" there is no god. What do you even define as god then if there is no religion making it up.


y'all some gay niggers sucking each others dicks, typical redditor behaviour and you are encouraged to go back there


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> y'all some gay niggers sucking each others dicks, typical redditor behaviour and you are encouraged to go back there


Projection from a typical npc edgelord. Nothing new.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> y'all some gay niggers sucking each others dicks, typical redditor behaviour and you are encouraged to go back there


lol because we agree religion is BS we're from reddit?

you stupid fuck religion is npc trait


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> lol because we agree religion is BS we're from reddit?
> 
> you stupid fuck religion is npc trait


your le atheism is a even bigger more degenerate npc trait


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> View attachment 291068


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Without "religion" there is no god. What do you even define as god then if there is no religion making it up.


What? God is a supernatural entity or force. Religion includes cultural practices, ethics, literature, etc.

Meanwhile there is a lot of overlap between the two, they are still different concepts. You don’t need to prove the legitimacy of individual religions to prove the existence of a god. And if you do prove the existence of a god, it doesn’t prove the legitimacy of individual religions. They’re different subjects. Your arguments are reddit tier


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> your le atheism is a even bigger more degenerate npc trait


lol keep coping with sky daddy npc fag


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> your le atheism is a even bigger more degenerate npc trait


Not believing in santa claus is a degenerate npc trait


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Without "religion" there is no god. What do you even define as god then if there is no religion making it up.


thats like saying without people living in a house the guy that made the house doesnt exist, how does that make sense?


personalityinkwell said:


> lol keep coping with sky daddy npc fag


im not even religious retard you fucking redditors just piss me the fuck off


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> no shit, but that doesn't mean god is real


When I say god =\= religion I’m not saying that god exists because of that. The point of me saying that is to show that I don’t have to prove the legitimacy of individual religions like Islam, Christianity, etc in order to make an argument for the existence of god.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> thats like saying without people living in a house the guy that made the house doesnt exist, how does that make sense?
> 
> im not even religious retard you fucking redditors just piss me the fuck off


we're not from reddit dude. your argument that we are from reddit complete baseless bs


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> thats like saying without people living in a house the guy that made the house doesnt exist, how does that make sense?
> 
> im not even religious retard you fucking redditors just piss me the fuck off


Didn't read a word of it.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> When I say god =\= religion I’m not saying that god exists because of that. The point of me saying that is to show that I don’t have to prove the legitimacy of individual religions like Islam, Christianity, etc in order to make an argument for the existence of god.


yet you do believe in religion nigger


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> we're not from reddit dude. your argument that we are from reddit complete baseless bs


you exhibit all atheist cuck redditor traits so i might as well call you that


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> thats like saying without people living in a house the guy that made the house doesnt exist, how does that make sense?


who created god then you retarded fuck


stuckneworleans said:


> you exhibit all atheist cuck redditor traits so i might as well call you that


you possess all stupid religious npc traits


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> So if I write about it now will it be real in 500 years?


Probably not. Most of the major religions have people / divine figures within the books being verified to exist and have accounts from people back then, etc. It isn’t that simple


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> you exhibit all atheist cuck redditor traits so i might as well call you that


You type like some edgy kid that browses dankmemes you loser. Get fucked. Shoo shoo disgusting creature.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Probably not. Most of the major religions have people / divine figures within the books being verified to exist and have accounts from people back then, etc. It isn’t that simple


isn't simple=isn't real


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> You type like some edgy kid that browses dankmemes you loser. Get fucked. Shoo shoo disgusting creature.


i dont even read your irrelevant shit cause ive got you on ignore


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 2, 2020)

Cope if not @ArvidGustavsson


----------



## her (Mar 2, 2020)

@Ritalincel


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> i dont even read your irrelevant shit cause ive got you on ignore


lol yet you quoted him faggot.

let me guess you didn't read this either hur dur


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> yet you do believe in religion nigger


Why are you obsessed with calling me a nigger?


----------



## her (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Why are you obsessed with calling me a nigger?


Because he’s racist.


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 2, 2020)

@Ritalincel = bro


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 2, 2020)

*AAARGGHHHH THIS THREAD UUUUUGGHHHHHHHHHHBLLLLLEEEE*


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> isn't simple=isn't real


Isn’t simple = you can’t just write a book to prove legitimacy


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> lol yet you quoted him faggot.
> 
> let me guess you didn't read this either hur dur


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Why are you obsessed with calling me a nigger?


i call lots of people niggers.

you just happen to actually be a nigger, nigger



Blackout.xl said:


> Isn’t simple = you can’t just write a book to prove legitimacy


the boogeyman is real do you want to read my book?


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> lol yet you quoted him faggot.
> 
> let me guess you didn't read this either hur dur


You call religious people NPC’s yet all you and rightfulcel have done in this conversation is throw ad hominems (including some racist comments), copy and paste reddit arguments and lick each other’s ass. Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You call religious people NPC’s yet all you and rightfulcel have done in this conversation is throw ad hominems (including some racist comments), copy and paste reddit arguments and lick each other’s ass. Jfl


you and stuckneworleans have done the same shit


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> You call religious people NPC’s yet all you and rightfulcel have done in this conversation is throw ad hominems (including some racist comments), copy and paste reddit arguments and lick each other’s ass. Jfl


Just accuse people of what you yourself is doing theory


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> i call lots of people niggers.
> 
> you just happen to actually be a nigger, nigger
> 
> ...


Not gonna work. The boogeyman is known to be an urban legend that is used to scare kids. Jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


>


What the shit...?


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Not gonna work. The boogeyman is known to be an urban legend that is used to scare kids. Jfl







you got destroyed lol


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> View attachment 291091
> 
> you got destroyed lol


imagine believing in sky daddy


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> you and stuckneworleans have done the same shit


What a massive cope. The amount of ad hominem arguments I’ve used against you is minimal while you’re calling me a nigger in every other comment.

My responses aren’t copy and pasted from reddit either, while I’ve seen yours hundreds of times on reddit and the Internet. The compare religion / god to mythical creatures in order to make an argument is worn out and overused.

but ok boyo


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

@personalityinkwell @rightfulcel you two are legit religious fanatics on how hard you cling to your atheism


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> View attachment 291091
> 
> you got destroyed lol


Jfl there’s no point in even interacting with you guys


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> What a massive cope. The amount of ad hominem arguments I’ve used against you is minimal while you’re calling me a nigger in every other comment.
> 
> My responses aren’t copy and pasted from reddit either, while I’ve seen yours hundreds of times on reddit and the Internet. The compare religion / god to mythical creatures in order to make an argument is worn out and overused.
> 
> but ok boyo


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> What a massive cope. The amount of ad hominem arguments I’ve used against you is minimal while you’re calling me a nigger in every other comment.
> 
> My responses aren’t copy and pasted from reddit either, while I’ve seen yours hundreds of times on reddit and the Internet. The compare religion / god to mythical creatures in order to make an argument is worn out and overused.
> 
> but ok boyo


you haven't made an argument at all. literally not a single argument.

"worn out and overused" = you can't debunk it. 

"God" IS a "mythical creature". But you are too brainwashed to see it.


stuckneworleans said:


> @personalityinkwell @rightfulcel you two are legit religious fanatics on how hard you cling to your atheism


lol we're not clinging hard lol we're just debunking stupid beliefs in this topic


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> you haven't made an argument at all. literally not a single argument.
> 
> "worn out and overused" = you can't debunk it.
> 
> "God" IS a "mythical creature". But you are too brainwashed to see it.


Their argument is god exists, that is it. Still have not disproven the great eagle spirit if this is the case.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> @personalityinkwell @rightfulcel you two are legit religious fanatics on how hard you cling to your atheism


I thought you put us on ignore bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I thought you put us on ignore bitch


He is acting like le redditor lol


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> He is acting like le redditor lol


"I'm gonna put you on ignore"

LOL how pathetic can you be?


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "I'm gonna put you on ignore"
> 
> LOL how pathetic can you be?


He didn't even, he is coming back here because he is paranoid about it lol. Rent free


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "I'm gonna put you on ignore"
> 
> LOL how pathetic can you be?


i have put rightfulcel on ignore yesterday cause of his forum spamming low iq ass, i have no problem with u ok stfu now


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> you haven't made an argument at all. literally not a single argument.
> 
> "worn out and overused" = you can't debunk it.
> 
> ...


If you think I’ve not made any arguments then you for sure haven’t been reading my comments 

worn out and overused = legitimately worn out and overused. Its Been used time and time again for decades, if not centuries. Yet, it’s not been a proper argument one time.

Comparing a subject that is still unknown with no decisive answers to things that are verified to be urban legend and are known to be urban legend isn’t a proper argument

There’s not a shred of evidence that decisively shows that god is urban legend. Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> If you think I’ve not made any arguments then you for sure haven’t been reading my comments
> 
> worn out and overused = legitimately worn out and overused. Its Been used time and time again for decades, if not centuries. Yet, it’s not been a proper argument one time.
> 
> ...


Also santa claus tbh


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Also santa claus tbh
> View attachment 291131


Santa Claus is a fictional character that is based off of Saint Nicholas.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> If you think I’ve not made any arguments then you for sure haven’t been reading my comments
> 
> worn out and overused = legitimately worn out and overused. Its Been used time and time again for decades, if not centuries. Yet, it’s not been a proper argument one time.
> 
> ...


"Verified to be urban legend" NO

And I would say god is an urban legend its just that stupid copers like you and @stuckneworleans like to believe in sky daddy despite there being no evidence of him existing.

The same argument that can be used to prove those creatures are urban legends can be used aganst your god


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Santa Claus is a fictional character that is based off of Saint Nicholas.


Well theres historical writings about him that go back a long time.


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "Verified to be urban legend" NO
> 
> And I would say god is an urban legend its just that stupid copers like you and @stuckneworleans like to believe in sky daddy despite there being no evidence of him existing.
> 
> The same argument that can be used to prove those creatures are urban legends can be used aganst your god


stop @ing me retard there is absolutely zero reason to debate fanatics such as yourself


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> stop @ing me retard there is absolutely zero reason to debate fanatics such as yourself


I thought you ignored me faggot? I guess you're all talk lol


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I thought you ignored me faggot? I guess you're all talk lol







you are an actual retard holy shit


----------



## lookismfugee (Mar 2, 2020)

@lookismfugee obviously


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> View attachment 291134
> 
> you are an actual retard holy shit


lol retards me


rightfulcel said:


> Well theres historical writings about him that go back a long time.


yeah tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 2, 2020)

Knajjd


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> "Verified to be urban legend" NO
> 
> And I would say god is an urban legend its just that stupid copers like you and @stuckneworleans like to believe in sky daddy despite there being no evidence of him existing.
> 
> The same argument that can be used to prove those creatures are urban legends can be used aganst your god


Can’t really say god as a concept is urban legend when you’ve not given an argument for it. 

No evidence? Immovable mover argument, fine tuning argument, etc. You can make an argument for the existence of god just like
How you can make an argument for god not existing. There’s no decisive answer on either side though


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Can’t really say god as a concept is urban legend when you’ve not given an argument for it.
> 
> No evidence? Immovable mover argument, fine tuning argument, etc. You can make an argument for the existence of god just like
> How you can make an argument for god not existing. There’s no decisive answer on either side though


those arguments suck tbh.

Technically I can't give a 100% decisive answer, but that doesn't mean god exists at all lol. and believeing in him just because you can't disprove some powerful creature who plays hide and seek seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Well theres historical writings about him that go back a long time.


Lmfao. The story of Santa Claus and origin of Santa Claus are literally built on western european folklore and saints within Christianity.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

stuckneworleans said:


> i have put rightfulcel on ignore yesterday cause of his forum spamming low iq ass


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Lmfao. The story of Santa Claus and origin of Santa Claus are literally built on western european folklore and saints within Christianity.


Its almost as is fictional characters are based around the cultures that created them


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> View attachment 291131


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Mar 2, 2020)

all the ugly onee


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> those arguments suck tbh.
> 
> Technically I can't give a 100% decisive answer, but that doesn't mean god exists at all lol. and believeing in him just because you can't disprove some powerful creature who plays hide and seek seems ridiculous to me.


What?

When I say there’s no decisive answer, I’m saying that there’s no inherent right or wrong answer. No side here is correct or incorrect or more correct than the other.

There’s arguments for the existence of a supernatural creator, arguments against it and counter arguments for both. The topic is no where near settled. The point I’m trying to get across here is that making decisive statements like there is no god, bashing people who believe in a higher power and grandstanding as if your side is the most correct one is completely retarded due to this fact.

Again, you’re acting as if it’s just that you can’t disprove it. It’s not just that. You can’t disprove it + there’s arguments for why it logically makes sense to believe that a god exists. You’re looking at half the picture


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> What?
> 
> When I say there’s no decisive answer, I’m saying that there’s no inherent right or wrong answer. No side here is correct or incorrect or more correct than the other.
> 
> ...


bro, believe what you want lol


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

lol


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Mar 2, 2020)

@Blackout.xl 🥰


----------



## Blackout.xl (Mar 2, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Its almost as is fictional characters are based around the cultures that created them


There was no point in typing that out


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> There was no point in typing that out


why? lol


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 2, 2020)

@ImprovLoser


----------



## fukmylyf (Mar 2, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> *AAARGGHHHH THIS THREAD UUUUUGGHHHHHHHHHHBLLLLLEEEE*
> View attachment 291086





fukmylyf said:


> .co faggotry indeed


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 2, 2020)

How does this garbage thread have 10 pages


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Mar 2, 2020)

Goblin said:


> How does this garbage thread have 10 pages


Be nice dude


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 2, 2020)

https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/17/17883.jpg?1574981027
*Algeriancel
COOM to the dark side
-*
JoinedApr 6, 2019Messages3,491
Thursday at 12:20 AM

New
Add bookmark
#21
Spaghetti people brought it to algeria lately. Lifefuel ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (May 26, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/17/17883.jpg?1574981027
> *Algeriancel
> COOM to the dark side
> -*
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (May 26, 2020)

@NothingCanStopMe @Yusu @JustTrynnaAscend


----------



## tulasdanslos (May 26, 2020)

@Danish_Retard


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 26, 2020)

tulasdanslos said:


> @Danish_Retard


Everyone here is cool 
@tulasdanslos


----------



## Deleted member 7027 (May 26, 2020)

jimsonbombson


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 26, 2020)

tulasdanslos said:


> @Danish_Retard


y tho


----------



## MogsMe (May 26, 2020)

@Fatsofag


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (May 27, 2020)

MogsMe said:


> @Fatsofag


my man




I was about to lost it when I finally see some recognition


----------



## Chad1212 (May 27, 2020)

*NO ONE TAGGED ME



*


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (May 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *NO ONE TAGGED ME
> View attachment 429284
> *


There there whats the matter


----------



## SpearOfOrion (May 27, 2020)

@ArvidGustavsson @cocainecowboy @Jimsonbobson505 @stuckneworleans @Notuglyjustpoor @Roping Subhuman @Syobevoli and all of my other niggas in my following list


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 27, 2020)

@Chad1212 @Danish_Retard


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (May 27, 2020)

@higgabigga 
hands down


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 27, 2020)

@Chad1212 
@Patrick Baitman


----------



## Deleted member 5683 (May 27, 2020)

@LayDownAndCope


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 27, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> @Chad1212 @Danish_Retard


y tho?


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 27, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> y tho?


funny avi and u seem similarly blackpilled to me


----------



## Chad1212 (May 27, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> @Chad1212 @Danish_Retard


Thanks bro but why


Mohamad said:


> @Chad1212
> @Patrick Baitman


Thanks bro😍


----------

